# Comment supprimer une extension sur Safari?



## Secretely (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai installé quelques extensions sur Safari et j'aimerais savoir comment supprimer certaines d'entre elles.  J'ai cherché parmi les options mais je n'ai rien trouvé.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## Larme (18 Septembre 2011)

_Safari/Préférences/Extensions
_Tu sélectionnes l'extension que tu souhaites, et il y a un bouton _Désinstaller_ normalement, à droite de _Activer_.


----------



## Secretely (18 Septembre 2011)

Ah bien c'était simple comme bonjour.  Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------

